#ubuntu-uds-plenary 2015-05-04
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/05/04/%23ubuntu-uds-plenary.html
<WhishkeyKing> mhall119, ping
<WhatIsUbuntuW> Why can't I join #ubuntu-uos-plenary?
<WhatIsUbuntuW> that's the channel that the site says to be in
<WhishkeyKing> this is the channel ( off Ubuntu on air).
<WhishkeyKing> mhall119, ping
<copy_paste> first?
<copy_paste> hi donniezazen_
<donniezazen_> copy_paste: hi
<copy_paste> copy_paste: hi
<copy_paste> joking :P
<copy_paste> i'm not a bot
<donniezazen_> lol okay
<copy_paste> lol okay
<copy_paste> jk again :P
<copy_paste> sorrt
<trtrhtrhdrht> Hello, does any one know sth about release date of MX4 with ubuntu?
<copy_paste> !seen mark
<udsbotu> I have no seen command
<copy_paste> trtrhtrhdrht: you can ask mark
<trtrhtrhdrht> <copy_paste> how can I do that?
<copy_paste> trtrhtrhdrht: prefix your question with QUESTION:
<WhatIsUbuntuW> copy_paste:no, not first
<copy_paste> :(
<WhatIsUbuntuW> Also, it's weird... for some reason even though the page says to join #ubuntu-uos-plenary
<WhatIsUbuntuW> that channel is invite-only...
<copy_paste> QUESTION: are there any plans for a Bq tablet? trtrhtrhdrht (like this)
<trtrhtrhdrht> <copy_paste> thanks!:) But where and when I need to put that?
<copy_paste> 1h 43 min left
<copy_paste> probably when it's live (1h 43 min left)
<NisstrX> should we start asking questions now?
<trtrhtrhdrht> Here?
<copy_paste> yes
<copy_paste> are you on http://ubuntuonair.com/ ?
<trtrhtrhdrht> Sorry, I'm almost 50 years old and still learning:)
<trtrhtrhdrht> Yes
<copy_paste> click on the video to see the time left until it starts (it has a countdown timer)
<copy_paste> 1h 40m left, where is Mark? :>>
<WhishkeyKing> mhall119, ping
<copy_paste> 1h 32m left
<copy_paste> !seen popcorn
<udsbotu> I have no seen command
<WhishkeyKing> copy_paste, He's probably checking his inbox : http://www.markshuttleworth.com/contact-details
<copy_paste> :))
<WhishkeyKing> dholbach, ping
<dholbach> WhishkeyKing, pong
<WhishkeyKing> dholbach, Who's doing the intro with Mark ? is it mhall119 ?
<Manikandan> Hi
<dholbach> WhishkeyKing, I think it's going to be dpm
<dholbach> WhishkeyKing, why?
<llk> Ubuntu W, Wicked Wabbit?
<copy_paste> woolly wammoth
<copy_paste> hi NickCasual
<NickCasual> hello
<WhishkeyKing> dholbach, Who's dpm ?
<dholbach> David Planella
<WhishkeyKing> oh ok
<WhishkeyKing> dholbach, Where is he ?
<dholbach> he'll be here in a bit
<ventrical> Good morning to all from Windsor, Canada
<WhishkeyKing> ventrical, appy SatrWars day from Gbritain, my continental cousin :)
<WhishkeyKing> **StarWars day.
<elfy> hello ventrical :)
<ventrical> Bravo for Starwars!:)
<ventrical> hi efly
<WhishkeyKing> elfy, are you on the bad-voltage discourse too ?
<WhishkeyKing> community.badvoltage.org
<ventrical> @elfy..whats your best guesstimate for name'W'  I say Whimsical Wallaby :)
<WhishkeyKing> ventrical, That is 'discourse', exactamon ... http://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/what-do-people-think-15-10s-code-name-will-be/2116/19
<elfy> ventrical: you know what I want :p
<ventrical> yes elfy ...  I know ....  it's in the banner :)
<elfy> who do you think named the +1 area
<ventrical> U did ?
<elfy> guilty
<ventrical> I though it was effenbird
<ventrical> @elfy ..btw .. where has effenberg been?
<elfy> no idea - not seen him for ages anywhere
<ventrical>   We talked last year .. cariboo was going to close the UDV forum .. but he showed up .. he asked if I wanted to be team captain of the group.. etc..
<ventrical> but I haven't seem him for a while since then..
<elfy> yea - that was last time I saw him around
<nerd7473> Wonder how mark Shuttleworth feels about ubuntu being a success
<ventrical> so .. the video confrence will start ina about an hour nas pa?
<elfy> yep
<ventrical> thxs
<ventrical> Mark wants to get  200 million users (as of about 3 years ago .. and I am not sure he accomplished that..
<apurv> am I late, or early?
<ventrical> early man
<apurv> how long till it begins?
<blackout24> 1 hour
<apurv> alright, thanks :)
<ventrical> I might have to leave early myself as I have a ladnscaping commitment ... if it rains I saty .. if I get the call I miss the confrence ;(
<apurv> that doesn't sounds good
<ventrical> got to pay the bills eh .. :)
<apurv> actually it's my first time here, and I'm looking forward to it
<apurv> yeah, right
<ventrical> ditto:)
<ventrical> pray for rain :)
<apurv> let's hope it's that way
<apurv> so you're employed?
<ventrical> +1
<ventrical> all over ..
<ventrical> it's more volunteer work
<apurv> what?
<apurv> okay
<ventrical> volunteer
<ventrical> I work at a grass strip airfield
<apurv> I'm a student
<ventrical> I'm always a student :)
<apurv> computer science, first year
<apurv> actually we all are, just a matter of perspective
<ventrical> Finished mine in 1992
<ventrical> oui
<apurv> oui?
<ventrical> yes..
<ventrical> I live in bilingual Canada
<apurv> I mean what's that?
<HearthCore> I consider myself a student of life. And music. Aggressive Music.
<HearthCore> Yay.
<apurv> I'm from India
<apurv> Hey, HearthCore
<HearthCore> Hello from Germany, then :)
<ventrical> Hi Germany , Hi India..
<apurv> hahaha
<WhishkeyKing> I'm from Britain.
<ventrical> home of my forefathers ... :)
<apurv> hey
<WhishkeyKing> I could fly a drone and tap on Mark Front door :)
<WhishkeyKing> **Mark's
<ventrical> kewl
<apurv> why would you do something like that?
<WhishkeyKing> Deploying - Who here is in the commonwealth, here?, Topic.
<apurv> No idea
<WhishkeyKing> India is in it !
<ventrical> No ... India is independent now ..
<WhishkeyKing> still in the commonwealth of nations.
<WhishkeyKing> hi dpm !
<ventrical> ahhh .. yes..
<apurv> yeah, India is in commonwealth
<ventrical> canada too
<ventrical> we used to be dominion
<ventrical> we still have QEII on all monetary trade
<WhishkeyKing> so Britain, but I wish it wasn't the CEO of the thing.
<WhishkeyKing> ventrical, She looks older on yours, I notice.
<WhishkeyKing> *So's Britain ...
<ventrical> yes.... since we live across the Atlantic .. we can get away with it :)
<WhishkeyKing> ventrical, Loads of persons have moved to Canada ..Billy Bragg for one !
<dpm> hey WhishkeyKing :)
<WhishkeyKing> dpm, Aloha, I've a message for you as a Question:
<ventrical> we get  al ot of refugees and immigrants from US. It's the safest place to be
<WhishkeyKing> dpm, If you look on the actual youtube page : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9IfgX-k7Hag
<WhishkeyKing> dpm, ... there's a QUESTION in capitals in the comments - It is extremely important to the badvoltage community if this was asked at the end with Mark on the Q&A.
<WhishkeyKing> dpm, Also include the paragraph under the reason as this is equally important to the question.
<WhishkeyKing> dpm, The Entreat is just a expediator, and not important.
<dpm> WhishkeyKing, I'll collect the question for later,  but you should be able to ask Mark directly yourself :)
<WhishkeyKing> dpm, I don't need to ! THE question (soz for caps) is already there in the youtube comment >< that's the point !
<WhishkeyKing> dpm, You just need to direct Mark to that page to see the QUESTION.
<WhishkeyKing> dpm, please, thank-you.
<ventrical> I seen that question and I think the current economy problems are global .. so it's not really topical.. me thinks..
<WhishkeyKing> dpm, tell me when you get that (basically?) ?
<Moondeck> sup
<WhishkeyKing> ventrical, Do you listen to bad voltage ? If you don't - have a listen , The topic is discussed in the 1st twenty minutes - Which is perfect for between now and the UOS.
<WhishkeyKing> ventrical, Here it is -> http://audio.lugradio.org/badvoltage/Bad%20Voltage%201x38.mp3
<ventrical> ok.. thanks..
<ventrical> yeah.... pay me for fixing bugs !!!
<ventrical> I'll quit all my jobs to work for Canaonical:)
<WhishkeyKing> Are you on Bsource ? http://bit.ly/Bsource , or was that sarky ?
 * WhishkeyKing blinks
<ventrical> BAd Voltage
<ventrical> thay are talking about  fixing bugs .. and how to find a developer to fix bugs for them .. etc..
<WhishkeyKing> ok well click that link afterwards and you'll learn about Bsource.
<WhishkeyKing> yeah, that's the one , you're there. :)
<WhishkeyKing> sil2100, is that stu ?
<sil2100> hm?
<WhishkeyKing> @sil stuart Langridge >?
<sil2100> WhishkeyKing: no, but yes, we do have similar nicknames
<sil2100> I think he just uses 'sil'
<WhishkeyKing> oh right .. a pseudonym error ..
<WhishkeyKing> We should do a google hangout for the plenary session to get people reaction in the community.
<apurv> what's a plenary session?
<WhishkeyKing> your in it .
<leousa> a session that fullfills you ;)
<apurv> okay :P
<WhishkeyKing> A kinda introduction to the Ubuntu Open Summit.
<ventrical> plenary = unlimited , unrestricted
<apurv> so are you guys using ubuntu?
<ventrical> yep
<WhishkeyKing> A version of it .
<apurv> which flavour?
<tsdgeos_web> hmmm
<ventrical> I would not be able to do this using Windows .. err.. or it would be very slow at least..
<tsdgeos_web> #ubuntu-uos-plenary is invite only.
<elfy> tsdgeos_web: seems so
<ventrical> I am using Lunity currently .. 14.04
<tsdgeos> ah no, it's a redirect, it's only that the web client is not smart enough
<WhishkeyKing> ventrical, What do you think of the podcast, so far ?
<tsdgeos> 470 #ubuntu-uos-plenary #ubuntu-uds-plenary Forwarding to another channel is what quassel says
<elfy> tsdgeos: well I get the invite warning if I try and join the channel while in here
<ventrical> reallyl great .. I have the sound muted on the other link.. it looks like I will be staying for the conference
<tsdgeos_web> yeah i guess it doesn't really know how to handle redirections in channels
<tsdgeos_web> oh well
<tsdgeos_web> could we worse
<tsdgeos_web> s/we/be
<WhishkeyKing> ventrical, If only I could experience what you're doing for the first time again - Boy, t'was exciting , back then.
<WhishkeyKing> 20 minutes to-go ...
<roelant> \o/
<ventrical> @whiskeyking  .. what do you mean .. I have been doing computers since 1964
<dpm> \o/
<dpm> everyone ready for the keynote? :-)
<WhishkeyKing> ventrical, Just meant those videos/podcasts.
<WhishkeyKing> yeps.
<roelant> can't wait
<ventrical> ahhh .. yeah .. I'm listening to those guys ...now
<zyixc> Just waiting for snappy personal anouncement ;p
<ventrical> 18 minutes
<apurv> yeah, can't wait :D
<WhishkeyKing> I hope he's had too much wine or something ;)
<WhishkeyKing> Come on Mark, liven -up.
<apurv> I'm also listening to them, 11 minutes
<roelant> ^^
<ventrical> @whiskey  as I am listening to podcast it kind of goes against the opensource concept .. at least the "ubuntu" concept...
<apurv> why can't Mark be a bit earlier? :P
<ventrical> @wiskeyking .. I can't wait to meet the 'Rocket Man" himself .. hehehe .. yes this is exciting..
<WhishkeyKing> ＭＡＹ ＴＨＥ ４ｔｈ ＢＥ ＷＩＴＨ ＹＯＵ ．． ｙｏｕｎｇ ｒｅｂｅｌｓ．
<HearthCore> Seems like the YT stream is defunct for me. for whatever reason.
<apurv> how much time is left? My countdown timer disappeared in air :P
<HearthCore> Yea, exactly that. 8 minutes or smth
<copy_paste> 15 min probably
<ventrical> I got 'Starting Soon"
<roelant> mee too
<apurv> mine says "please stand by"
<ventrical> we want Rocket man , we want Rocket man .. :) jk mark..
<WhatIsUbuntuW> "Please stand by." here too
<apurv> haha
<WhishkeyKing> Gold leader standing by : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxH6YErAIgA
<copy_paste> broadcast is sarting soon here :/
<roelant> nog even geduld.
<roelant> :D
<NisstrX> Ubuntu is becoming popular here everyday. greetings from Egypt.
<copy_paste> hi Egypt
<beuno> it'll start on time. they're just preparing and making sure everything works
<WhishkeyKing> roelant, I'm part of the Y-wing division
<apurv> that's really good to know
<roelant> :O
<roelant> I'm part of nothing :S
<WhatIsUbuntuW> Is this Mark person in this chat room?
<apurv> what does that mean?
<Tinche> hello everyone
<WhatIsUbuntuW> Tinche:nobody's here
<copy_paste> where is mark??
<ventrical> lurking :)
<NisstrX> Ubuntu has the potential of competing  with apple on the pro market. If we just would provide ready hardware solutions.
<WhatIsUbuntuW> !commands
<copy_paste> snappy install popcorn
<apurv> Hi Tinche :)
<apurv> how much time is left?
<copy_paste> 7 min
<WhatIsUbuntuW> except that the timer on the video is gone
<apurv> so close...
 * WhishkeyKing goes and checks for wine callamache in the fridge. BRB
<HearthCore> NisstrX, You mean.. if everything worked perfectly everytime anywhere. Yea, but so would all other distributions or OSes.
<rickspencer3> o/
<elfy> hi rickspencer3 :)
<roelant> \o
<Garheade> Hello everyone
<rickspencer3> hi elfy, roelant, Garheade
<copy_paste> ello
<rickspencer3> copy_paste, hello, and nice nick ;)
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<copy_paste> copy_paste, hello, and nice nick ;)
<apurv> hi
<rickspencer3> o/ pitti
<copy_paste> thanks :>
<baizon> is the stream live?
<Elcrapocrew> So ... are we expecting any big announcement today?
<baizon> i got a "please wait" message
<pitti> baizon: still 5 mins to go
<pitti> patience :)
<baizon> ok, thanks pitti
<cut_and_paste> Elcrapocrew:yes
<rickspencer3> baizon, 5 more minutes until they start, and then it usually takes a few minutes for the streams to catch up with everyone
<baizon> just thought my youtube is broken or something :)
<copy_paste> 4 more LONG minutes AAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaa
<cut_and_paste> the identity of Ubuntu W
<WhishkeyKing> If you need the loo. I suggest you go now.
<copy_paste> hi cut_and_paste :))
<MooDoo> howdy all
<pitti> I for one am very eager to know what the wobbly walrus will really be called like :)
<cut_and_paste> Why do all the places say to go into a channel that's set as invite-only?
<HearthCore> If I wasnt forced to work on windows, because you know.. was dumb and bought a not linux working sound interface and am too greedy to buy another one, I would probably rock Arch. Regardless, next hardware that'll come into my home will be of the Ubuntu kind. Phone. Probably. Getting tired of this iPhone zero customization backup shitty brick-of-a-phone.
<Apis> Does it still say "Please Stand By" on your screens?
<leousa> u mean Wobbly Whale?
<Elcrapocrew> YIP
<HearthCore> Apis: It does for me. In German. Creepy.
<pitti> wartier warthog!
<cut_and_paste> ...why "wartier"?
<ventrical> yes it says please stand by
<cut_and_paste> It could just be "Warty"
<pitti> because we already had "warty warthog" :)
<cut_and_paste> Oh
<cut_and_paste> We did?
<NisstrX> does for me in Egypt
<apurv> yes @Apis
<Apis> Wartiest Warthog
<pitti> that was our very first release in 2004!
<cut_and_paste> ...but we're only up to W now...
<cut_and_paste> wait, what?
<WhishkeyKing> 64 people watching .. good audience.
<rickspencer3> I'm hoping for "warty warthog"
<cut_and_paste> ...you started at W?
 * pitti sends cut_and_paste to a history lesson :)
<rickspencer3> it would be funny, but I fear it would break the launchpad team :)
<dholbach> rickspencer3, me too! :)
 * cut_and_paste burns the textbook
<ogra_> we only started later to move alphabetically
<Elcrapocrew> what about wascuwy wabbit
<pitti> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<apurv> the time?
 * HearthCore sets his pot of popcorn. *ding* ready. Yummy.
<Apis> @WK   very few people use IRC now-a-days, says nothing about # of people watching video
 * WhishkeyKing hands out popcorn ...
<HearthCore> dpm timing out. OH OES.
<cut_and_paste> Except that the video has a chatbox embedded under it
<cut_and_paste> it's not just people who happened to join the channel
<ventrical> @whishkey king .. thanks for popcorn man ..:)
<HearthCore> ventrical, your auto complete is busted. FIX IT.
<Mirv> cut_and_paste: the first three were not alphabetical (warty, hoary, breezy), after that it's been alphabetical starting with dapper, edgy, feisty...
<roelant> lets gogogogo
<roelant> :D
<dholbach> yeeehaw
<copy_paste> 60 sec left
<Mirv> I still have my warty pressed installation + live CD :)
<Apis> Wonky Wombat
<HearthCore> Look at how many incoming we got now.
<pitti> Mirv: so have I -- all up to precise I think
<tsdgeos_web> it's funny irc reports 105 users and youtube 66
<roelant> count down!
<cut_and_paste> There are bots and stuff in here
<ventrical> don't see it busted here..
<Apis> Wonton Weasel
<rickspencer3> tsdgeos_web, Youtube stats are always wrong for the first couple of hours for some reason
<HearthCore> tsdgeos_web, Youtube is always lagging behind with the viewer count.. same on VoDs. Updates a few times a day or smth
<NisstrX> maybe they did not all click the video
<cut_and_paste> the time is 5 PM
<cut_and_paste> it should have started...
<copy_paste> is it on? do you guys see something?
<HearthCore> rickspencer3, haha. :D
<roelant> hehe
<cut_and_paste> It's late... It's now 5:00:35
<HearthCore> Patience people. Youtube is working hard to catch us all up.
<fagan> Oh hi rickspencer3 :D
<asac> o/
<cut_and_paste> ...all 73 of us?
<rickspencer3> hiya fagan
<rickspencer3> nice to see you
<cut_and_paste> 72*
<mhall119> tsdgeos_web: some of us don't start watching the video until it starts, but we're on IRC already
<Tinche> didrocks o/
<rickspencer3> didrocks!
 * asac hits reload
<didrocks> hey Tinche, rickspencer3! :)
<rickspencer3> :)
<beisner> hi all
<rickspencer3> wow, like old times
<didrocks> Tinche: nice to see you one IRC, thanks again for all your work on Ubuntu Make :)
<fagan> I still pop my head up every once in a while rickspencer3 but just finishing a business admin course so might be a little more visible :D
<didrocks> on*
<rickspencer3> fagan, I see you on Reddit a lot ;)
 * HearthCore hits reload a bazillion times to see if it does anything other than give the servers more to work on. Not that one person matters..
 * Mirv stubbornly doesn't click refresh but trusts youtube
<fagan> Hahah yeah im a bit insane on reddit
<jo-erlend> I've been inactive for a good while. Nice to see so many familiar "faces" :)
<rickspencer3> HearthCore, it will come, it usually takes about 2 or 3 minutes for the stream to catch up
<dholbach> suspense!
<cut_and_paste> ...so they should have brought the stream up 2-3 minutes ago!
<fagan> Im glad its late because im watching the jimquisition :D
<rickspencer3> cut_and_paste, if only it were that easy :)
<HearthCore> rickspencer3, I know. I'm just kidding. Didn't reload, not even once since i've stumbled onto the page.
<roelant> maybe mark is a bit late
<cut_and_paste> I mean, this isn't a livestream of a physical conference, is it?
<rickspencer3> hehe
<cut_and_paste> It's livestream-only, AIUI
<mhall119> cut_and_paste: it's a live stream involving people on opposite sides of the planet
<beuno> there is a 2-3 minute lag between the live and the stream bit
<cut_and_paste> Right
<HearthCore> I'm hyped to see #ProductionValue.
<beuno> I'm guessing, so yourube can do buffering
<ventrical> nuthing yet
<NisstrX> did it start?
<ventrical> I got nothing
<Apis> Nothing here either
<dsfsdgsdgdsg> Hello all
<softlink> Shoot, am i missing this?
 * rickspencer3 twiddle fingers nervously
<cut_and_paste> But my point is, the timing (2PM UTC) is for a purely online event
<WhishkeyKing> 𝔼𝕍𝔼ℝ𝕐𝕆ℕ𝔼 ℝ𝔼𝔽ℝ𝔼𝕊ℍ 𝕐𝕆𝕌ℝ 𝕐𝕆𝕌𝕋𝕌𝔹𝔼'𝕊 ℕ𝕆𝕎.
<rickspencer3> yeah, there's dpm
<ventrical> here we go!!!!
<tsdgeos_web> refresh yeah
<srsmith> yay!
<roelant> sick!
 * ogra_ sees dpm
<tsdgeos_web> youtube not smart enough
<HearthCore> ALL ABROAD THE WhishkeyKing TRAIN.
<cut_and_paste> There's no reason they shouldn't start the stream ahead of time so it actually starts at 2PM UTC
<DX099> It's live
<d2kx> live
 * HearthCore choo chooo
<ventrical> Hi Mark!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<baizon> yay :D
<ventrical> From Singapore
<rickspencer3> man, this guys is incredible
<rickspencer3> Singapore
<mhall119> cut_and_paste: no technical reason, no, but coordinating people doesn't work as fast as coordinating computers
<chihchun> it's still "Please stand by" on ubuntuonair.com
<chihchun> but https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9IfgX-k7Hag works
<baizon> chihchun: refresh
<rickspencer3> très bien!
<dholbach> you might have to reload the page
<cut_and_paste> ...just coordinate it in advance!
<Rafael_Neri> hi all
<Mirv> oh all those moire patterns with mark's shirt
<HearthCore> Shhh.. I'm trying to listen here.
<Senpai> Warty Whartog!
<staffo> hey
<WhishkeyKing> Going well, so far, Mark ... :)
<ogra_> oink oink ...
<baizon> <3 :)
<dsgsdgds> When I try to play youtube, I'm getting orror
<dsgsdgds> error*
<dholbach> QUESTION: What's the feedback on Snappy you've heard up until now?
 * pitti still remembers the suspense we had with going public with warty warthog beta :)
<WhishkeyKing> screen gone to slides.
<fagan> oh some production quality, fun
<ventrical> he's talking about convergnece now..
<baizon> dholbach: wait until Q&A
 * mhall119 hopes the W name is The Return of the Warty Warthog
<cut_and_paste> QUESTION: For those who are only here to find this out, WHAT is Ubuntu WW called??
<NisstrX> Microsoft followed Ubuntu
<dsgsdgds> QUESTION: Could you tell us what is approximate date of relase MX4 with Ubuntu? Before may ends? And second: How long you will support Nexus 4?
<dholbach> mhall119, and we'll figure out how well our tools will cope with that :-P
<NisstrX> Apple followed Ubuntu software center
<thetoxicarcade> balloons!
<dholbach> mhall119, it's going to be like having umlauts in the release name :)
<mhall119> dholbach: true, though how many of our current tools were around then?
<balloons> howdy! I figured out the proper IRC channel :-)
<dholbach> mhall119, I hope Launchpad will complain :)
<elfy> balloons: hi there :)
<rickspencer3> \o/ for open platform!
<WhishkeyKing> skype - good call Mark.
<fagan> Wonderful Warthog is going to be its name ill put my money on it
<TenLeftFingers> QUESTION: Any plans to make launchpad mobile friendly in terms of UI now that we have a phone? :)
<ogra_> dholbach, at least the default wallpaper filename would finally match again
<dholbach> haha
<NisstrX> We should provide Hardware that have the same Design DNA of ubuntu
<fagan> Or maybe mark will be gangster and do wootang wombat
<mhall119> is wootang an adjective?
<mkdev> QUESTION: Is there any guarantee for backward compatibility (ABI/API) in Ubuntu SDK/platform? I didn't find any documentation what are preferred APIs for long term stability.
<WhatIsUbuntuWW> QUESTION: For those who are only here to find this out, WHAT is Ubuntu WW called??
<mhall119> mkdev: anything that's on developer.ubuntu.com should be supported long-term
<NisstrX>  Microsoft copied Ubuntu ideas
<thetoxicarcade> yup
<mhall119> WhatIsUbuntuWW: please don't repeat questions, they will be answered in the order they come in
<Tinche> everyone copies everyone here :)
<thetoxicarcade> their keynote is now, too
<WhatIsUbuntuWW> mhall119:is someone/something keeping track of them?
<mhall119> WhatIsUbuntuWW: yes
<DX099> a bit too much auto-celebration here...
<WhishkeyKing> great he' back ... good oh !
<fagan> I know what it will be, it will be called Ubuntu Where's Wally
<WhatIsUbuntuWW> So why are they being ignored?
<mhall119> WhatIsUbuntuWW: the reason we have you start them with QUESTION is because we get a highlight on them to keep track
<mhall119> WhatIsUbuntuWW: mark is still talking
<d2kx> 15.10 is actually "Wonderful Waifu"
<WhatIsUbuntuWW> But the whole point is that it's time sensitive
<mhall119> WhatIsUbuntuWW: it can wait another 45 minutes
<WhishkeyKing> seminal .. good point Mark
<dsgsdgds> QUESTION: Could you tell us what is approximate date of relase MX4 with Ubuntu? Before may ends? And second: How long you will support Nexus 4?
<thetoxicarcade> will Ubuntu integrate any successful car interfaces, as an internet of things question.
<NisstrX> What is the marketing plan for Ubuntu? As this is it's weak point.
<mhall119> please start questions with QUESTION in all caps
<WhatIsUbuntuWW> Actually, no... Some of us need to leave, and came here (and specifically planned out a few minutes at this time) because it was said that that announcement would happen at 1400 UTC at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1466
<mhall119> that way we can keep track of them
<copy_paste> QUESTION: Are there any plans for an Ubuntu stick? (like Chromecast of Matchstick)
<fagan> I agree with mark on this one, its sad that there is so much opposition to Ubuntu now.
<Snepai> QUESTION: What do you think about HoloLens?
<mhall119> WhatIsUbuntuWW: it's an hour long session, it'll be announced sometime this hour
<mkdev> mhall119: not found any guarantees that how many releases there is ABI stability.
<WhishkeyKing> copy_paste That's a good question.
<rickspencer3> !
<dholbach> yeeehaw!
<ogra_> !!!!
<mhall119> WhatIsUbuntuWW: if you can't stick around for all if it, you'll hear about it elsewhere I'm sure, also this video will be available to re-watch
<d2kx> meizu phone?
<dholbach> go go go go go!
<ventrical> yeah .. new ubuntu device to be released :)
<HearthCore> So.. What I talked about earlier. Yes. I will buy that one. Started saving like a few months ago.
<copy_paste> WhishkeyKing: thanks :P
<taiebot> \o/ mm
<rickspencer3> pocket PC experience is *real* on Ubuntu!
<ogra_> back to the edge !
<DX099> mhall119: maybe change head title to make it more obvious?
<rsalveti> o/
<vila> yeeeha !
<NisstrX> great announcement
<WhishkeyKing> Marks a WINNER that's the difference.
<dholbach> :-D
<karni> o/
<fagan> o/
<mhall119> mkdev: we haven't made any guarantees, because we don't know yet how long we'll be able to support things with the changes happening in devices
<skay> mhall119: change topic of the channel with instructions on how to ask questions
<mhall119> mkdev: we will make our best effort to support them all indefinitely
<WhishkeyKing> #iot
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Have you ever had conversations with either Bill Gates, Steve Jobs, Steve Ballmer, Linus Torvalds, Richard Stallman, Tim Cook, or Satya Nadella?  What did you talk about?
<ventrical> clean firmware!!!
<WhishkeyKing> Oh, he likes his .libs
<WhatIsUbuntuWW> QUESTION: Why did you engage in false advertising, saying at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1466 that it'd be revealed at 1400 UTC, only to make us spend an hour that we don't have, watching up to a whole hour of talking to find out what WW stands for this time?
<ventrical> here comes the 'snappy' thingy:)
<fagan> QUESTION: Specifically when it comes to gaming with convergence as a goal do you see devices that would have a dock that would add more graphics capability, more disk space...etc?
<thetoxicarcade> has steam been enthused about Ubuntu's recent changes?
<ogra_> why wouldnt they
<dm8tbr> WhatIsUbuntuWW: it's currently 1415 UTC. what is your problem?
<ventrical> snappy  .. yeah !
<beuno> woooooo snappy
<NisstrX> snappy ubuntu is a great idea
<karni> beuno: :)
<mhall119> WhatIsUbuntuWW: it's an hour, we almost always do hour-long broadcasts, sorry it doesn't work out for you but it's not false advertising at all
<copy_paste> snappy install sandwich
<baizon> i agree, snappy is a very good idea
<mhall119> nor is this critical information, so please just be patient
<jo-erlend> fagan, you won't need a "dock", but only a cable. There will be docks as well for permanent use, but they're not required. Many hardware vendors are after that, so it doesn't rely on Ubuntu.
<baizon> also Ubuntu can be then a RR :)
<WhatIsUbuntuWW> QUESTION: Where will the WW name be announced, other than in this stream? Some of us need to go and only planned out a couple minutes to find out what it'll be called
<copy_paste> sudo snappy install sandwich
<pitti> FTR, debs can't overwrite each other's files (unless they declare that)
<jo-erlend> WhatIsUbuntuWW, please.
<mkdev> mhall119: I understand. However, I think it is good idea if there is more guidance on preferred APIs and guarentees that if I wrote application example on Qt5/C++, that doesn't break on next release. Platform should have some primary, "platform native", long term APIs with ABI stability.
<d2kx> are you serious? go read any random site in an hour to find out
<karni> copy_paste: you need to switch to the terminal ;) (j/k)
<DX099> QUESTION:You mentionned Free and Clean firmware for many devices. Are they also going to be Open Source? Are you going to try and convince manufacturers or do you have a solid reverse-engineering team on the tracks?
<d2kx> if you dont want to listen
<ogra_> pitti, haha ... tell that to the meintainer scripts
* mhall119 changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Mark Shuttleworth's Pre-UOS Keynote and Q&A | Start questions with QUESTION in all caps | http://ubuntuonair.com
<d2kx> really excited about snappy actually
<WhishkeyKing> come on guys - Keep it together !
<ogra_> *maintainer
<mkdev> QUESTION: Is there planned any certifications on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS? Such as the Common Criteria or Carrier Grade Linux.
<fagan> I played around with docker there a few days ago, was actually very easy
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/05/04/%23ubuntu-uds-plenary.html
<DX099> pitti: This. I don't quite get what he meant. Properly written debs will refuse to install if another debs file are at risk of being overwritten
<thetoxicarcade> have my previous questions been noted or should I redo them?
<mhall119> thetoxicarcade: previous questions are being collected and will be answered once mark is done with his keynote
<karni> all questions started with capital QUESTION: are tracked
<baizon> DX099: see Kubuntu 14.10 -> 15.04. this broke much stuff.
<who_me> QUESTION: Does this mean that I can run multiple versions of snap "packaged" applications at the same time? Can I indeed roll them back? Do all snap packaged applications benefit from this? (i.e LibreOffice, Mono Develop, Qt Designer, etc)
<dpm> we're already queueing up the questions, so remember to prepend with QUESTION, thanks!
<DX099> baizon: blame broken upgrade scripts or bad deb writing practice, not the deb packaging system itself
<copy_paste> QUESTION: are there any plans to add Ubuntu hardware partneres to Canonical's Store? shop.ubuntu.com (i'll like to see bq phone or system76 PCs in there)
 * WhishkeyKing ... would just like to say he's really enjoying this and it's giving me the fuzzies.
<baizon> DX099: yes but you dont have a proper rollback option with deb
<ogra_> DX099, but the packaging system allows it ... thats the flaw in it
<WhatIsUbuntuWW> ..no rollback? can't you just apt-get remove?
<karni> ogra_++
<pitti> ogra_: sure, but so can the snap build scripts :)
<ogra_> pitti, not the ones going through the store
<fagan> QUESTION: Since snappy will be tested in 15.10, is there a chance that 15.10 or 16.04 gets into the full release or will it be timed with Unity8 and do a massive changeover of everything
<baizon> WhatIsUbuntuWW: can i rollback from 15.04 to 14:10 ?
<mhall119> WhatIsUbuntuWW: that's not the same as rollback
<WhatIsUbuntuWW> It's not?
<WhatIsUbuntuWW> Why is that?
<mhall119> no
<herbert_> printers?
<jo-erlend> WhatIsUbuntuWW, that's not rolling back. There are other solutions, like ones in OpenSuSE, where btrfs is used for rollback. But it's not a packaging thing really.
<baizon> WhatIsUbuntuWW: that is remove, not rollback, you dont have an apt-get rollback option
<WhatIsUbuntuWW> Can't you just apt-get install package:version or something like that?
<who_me> QUESTION: How do you feel now that Microsoft has basically validated Canonical's approach in regards to convergence?
<dpm> lol
<DX099> ogra_: if your force it to behave like that, then yes. Because final word is always admin's
<dpm> welcome Claire! :)
<Unit193> WhatIsUbuntuWW: apt-get install foo=3.2.1 requires it to still be online though.
<WhatIsUbuntuWW> ...so just keep old debs around
<akiva-thinkpad> Lol
<ogra_> lol
<jo-erlend> WhatIsUbuntuWW, Debs have dependencies, so when you install a new package, it might pull newer dependencies, which must then also be downgraded before you can downgrade your main package, etc. Snaps are self-contained.
<HearthCore> CLEAR THE ROOM. uhmm let claire into the room.. Oh, okay.
<DX099> Unit193: there are online archives for that
<mhall119> WhatIsUbuntuWW: it's possible in theory with deb, but in practice it's extremely difficult
 * WhishkeyKing gets out of the way for Clare
<AdmV0rl0n> did I miss the keynote?
<thetoxicarcade> QUESTION: does Linux have any voice user interfaces of note - think Jarvis.
<ventrical> @elfy,mark and all..sniffle... looks like I have to go to work at the airfield. Elfy .. please let grahammechanical know I was hanging out here. I really wanted to stay the whole confrence. It looks like mark has somthing for everybody once again.
<mhall119> AdmV0rl0n: it's happening right now
<who_me> QUESTION: Will other projects be able to package or re-distribute the Ubuntu frameworks?
<DX099> that juju thing looks yummy though
<who_me> QUESTION: Will the Ubuntu frameworks be snaps?
<elfy> cya ventrical
<AdmV0rl0n> I'm not seeing anything on the stream... says 'stand by'..
<DX099> AdmV0rl0n: refresh
<mhall119> ventrical: it's  being recorded so you can watch it later
<WhatIsUbuntuWW> someone ping me when he gets to WW
<mhall119> AdmV0rl0n: try refreshing
<ventrical> @mark  You are a blessing  to the world of Ubuntu
<HearthCore> ping WhatIsUbuntuWW
<HearthCore> :P
<mhall119> you're a mean person HearthCore
<WhatIsUbuntuWW> HearthCore:wtf?
<ventrical> @mhall119  Thanks for holding the fort:)  thansk for everything.
<mhall119> ventrical: always happy to do it :)
<baizon> hmm, is there a page like packages.ubuntu.com for the snappy packages?
<HearthCore> I indeed am a sinister person.
<didrocks> santi__:
<mhall119> baizon: not yet, it's being worked on
<WhatIsUbuntuWW> ...someone ping me when he gets to WW.
<WhatIsUbuntuWW> and not before.
<baizon> thx mhall119
<WhishkeyKing> dpm, Could you look at that youtube comment now ... and ask my question first ? Link : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9IfgX-k7Hag&lc=z12iyhvxgtf3wtg2g23ffzroxveqyxcqs04
<mhall119> Ubuntu MATE \o/
<karni> \o/
<fagan> I love looking at clouds but I can never collaborate with them (I thought it was funny)
<rickspencer3> \o/ for Mate, nice shout out
<mhall119> Community Council \o/
<mhall119> :)
<elfy> :)
<ventrical> @elfy   Please ask the question of Mark... will Ubuntuforums.org ever be part of the .iso releases"  Thank you.
<fagan> leeds fc represent
<baizon> so ubuntu 15.10 will get a snappy option, like 15.04 got systemd? :D
<mhall119> ventrical: how would the forums be on the ISO?
<zyixc> well he didnt say that explicitly, right?
<dpm> here it comes....
<ventrical> the forum link!
<elfy> mhall119: I suspect he's talking about slideshow
<dholbach> if you have any questions for Mark, make sure you prefix them with QUESTION:
<mhall119> elfy: ah, ok
<zyixc> @baizon
 * rickspencer3 braces
<ventrical> yes .. the slode show
<rsalveti> ...
<ventrical> s;ide !!
<ogra_> dpm, stop spoiling .. we're minutes behind !
<HearthCore> ping WhatIsUbuntuWW
<ventrical> slide !!
<d2kx> WhatIsUbuntuWW ping
<mhall119> ventrical: keep trying
<rickspencer3> lol
<WhatIsUbuntuWW> thanks
<karni> WhishkeyKing ping
<ventrical> hehehehe
<vila> WhatIsUbuntuWW: ping
<karni> WhatIsUbuntuWW: pnig
<baizon> :D
<rsalveti> wily!
<balloons> wilery werewolf
<baizon> haha :D
<Levan> I missed it what was this all about ?
<karni> WhishkeyKing: ignore my ping hehe
<diwic> wily werewolf
<d2kx> Wily Werewolf
<WhatIsUbuntuWW> ...werewolf? seriously? :-/
<Elcrapocrew> sweet
<jo-erlend> haha :)
<dholbach> go go go
<kissiel> haha
<Mirv> wily!
<rickspencer3> oooh, another mythical creature name
<fagan> Oooh awesome name
<HearthCore> go dpm!
<rickspencer3> we've had good luck with those
 * pitti howls
<ventrical> ahhhhhhhhhhh  werewolf !!!!!!
<rsalveti> \o\ |o| /o/
<rickspencer3> barooooooo
<leousa> hahaha werewolf
<vila> death to vampires ;)
<gQuigs> QUESTION:  how long will Canonical support the BQ Aqaurius or other devices? (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices#Working_with_ubuntu-device-flash)
<leousa> loving it
 * Mirv wants to upgrade to wily today! ping archive admins
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Mark Shuttleworth's Pre-UOS Keynote and Q&A - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/05/04/%23ubuntu-uds-plenary.html
<WhatIsUbuntuWW> QUESTION: Was was the reason behind the name, and will you write an alliterative blog post as usual?
<kissiel> unicorns and werewolves
<akiva-thinkpad> Noooo, I wanted Wobbly Windows
<d2kx> actual animal name doesnt matter anyway, it was always "trusty", "utopic", "vivid" to me, so it's "wily" now :P
<ventrical> I'm off to see the wizard :)
<WhishkeyKing> Ｗｉｌｌｙ Ｗｅｒｅｗｏｌｆ
<asac> :)
<ventrical> ttyl
<WhatIsUbuntuWW> CORRECTION
<rickspencer3> WhishkeyKing, "Wily" maybe?
<WhatIsUbuntuWW> QUESTION: What was the reason behind the name, and will you write an alliterative blog post as usual?
<baizon> QUESTION: will ubuntu 15.10 get a snappy option / derivate?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Mark Shuttleworth's Pre-UOS Keynote and Q&A - Start questions with QUESTION in all caps - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/05/04/%23ubuntu-uds-plenary.html
<dholbach> pitti, time to update https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/w-series :)
<sergiusens>                     like to see bq phone or system76 PCs in there)
<mhall119> there are a lot of questions, so if you have one you want to ask you need to ask it now, or it's not likely to be answered before we run out of time
<WhishkeyKing> dpm, Can you ask my quaetion from the youtube page PLEASE.
<pitti> dholbach: I'd love to, but -EPERM -- I guess wgrant or cjwatson can
<mhall119> WhishkeyKing: did you ask it in here
<mhall119> ?
<dholbach> ah ok
<mf|lap> Question: To encourage more enterprise/business use of Ubuntu / Linux would you consider giving development time to adding Group Policy integration (Control of the operating system from a Microsoft environment) to the next release of Ubuntu. I am aware there are third party paid tools however I believe this would shorten the gap and the jump for IT Sys Admins to use Linux more in
<mf|lap> their environment and allow Linux to gain a larger market share.
<herbert_> QUESTION: any printer manufacturers working with snappy?
<akiva-thinkpad> WhishkeyKing: nope. you need to put it into "QUESTION" form
<jo-erlend> QUESTION: if someone comes up with an idea for phone hardware that's specifically useful for converged phones, would you be willing to give Ubuntu Edge another go? :)
<baizon> QUESTION: could snappy make a Rolling Release possible?
<WhatIsUbuntuWW> The URL was updated to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily
<WhatIsUbuntuWW> still says "w-series", though
<ogra_> baizon, it already is one :)
<mhall119> baizon: snappy makes a rolling release moot
<WhishkeyKing> mhall119, I can't it's too complicated I asked in on the youtube page  I CANNOT  let the whole badvoltage community fail because of protocol with IRC .
<merlijn_> Question: How do you see Juju and thing like Kubernetes working together? Aren't they more or less in the same space?
<ogra_> baizon, the cool thing is that all layers can roll independently
<baizon> for real?
<Mirv> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/ \o/ it's there :)
<mhall119> WhishkeyKing: we ask that you ask your questions in here, starting with all caps
<AnonTemp> QUESTION any news on bluez5 and when it will be included in ubuntu? Also, how do you intend to port and maintain these packages to snappy?
<Mirv> thanks pitti or whoever clicked the button :)
<baizon> omg, so when it will be integrated into ubuntu!?
<WhishkeyKing> oh crap.
<WhishkeyKing> now I missed my place.
<jo-erlend> mhall119, I'm not sure snappy makes rolling releases moot. You'd still want to have shared libs, right? So some snaps might be completely independent, but others would still like to rely on system support, as I understand it?
<pblakez> snappy with samba is where I want to be let me drag my clients with me with the desktop (comment)
<WhishkeyKing> THIS WAS ASKED TWO DAYS AGO !
 * rickspencer3 backs away slowly
<robbiew> lol
<pmcgowan> merry men?
<fagan> rickspencer3: not so fast :D
<WhishkeyKing> ok THIS IS NOT A FLOOD
<WhishkeyKing> QUESTION:  Although incentivised-bounties are not yet at a position to affirm high-value-users with 'net-worth' at fixing critical errors in the Ubuntu systeme ;
<WhishkeyKing> until perhaps the next decade: Does Mark even consider
<WhishkeyKing>  there to be any synergy at all with helping people in places like the
<WhishkeyKing> Indian sub-continent having a taste of financial-incentivised CODING with the long-term cumulative effect that various (not just bounty-source)
<WhishkeyKing> [ https://www.bountysource.com/search?query=ubuntu ]
<WhishkeyKing> projects can redeem from kickstarting or being a Patreon of Unity-abiding projects ?
<WhishkeyKing> (PLEASE read this out also)
<WhishkeyKing> Reason: Although Ubuntu didn't succeed at this (kickstartr) ; it was suggested at Le-Web one year  that this type of  "participation-financement"  induced a new sense of collaboration that stayed longer in the dyscourse-discussion as Ubuntu-ists had voted with their wallets & coins.
<coolbeans> QUESTION any change of ubuntu on reapberry pi?
<WhishkeyKing> However, as MrSuttleworth isn't a coder much himself, would the founder at least give another consideration to those that can, but need the dynamism of bounties to help ?
<WhishkeyKing> Entreat: This would save a_lot of time and effort if this was answered in this session please.
<ogra_> WhishkeyKing, lol ... mark is quite a coder
<Ursinha> LOL
<dholbach> WhishkeyKing, Mark wrote big parts of Launchpad
<karni> haha
<fagan> Cool story
<dholbach> haha
<KasparSWE> QUESTION: Will Canonical give the desktop and desktop applications/features more love this new cycle? Supporting server and enterprise side is good, but the desktop users feel left out.
<hamslaai> +1 KasparSWE
<baizon> KasparSWE: there is a unity 8 (next). You can test it out. It will be released with 16.04
<akiva-thinkpad> Fact: Bill Gates likes to talk about robotics in bathrooms
<ogra_> beef in your pocket ... rrrright
<hamslaai> QUESTION: Will Unity 8 be the default LTS desktop for 16.04?
<baizon> hamslaai: yes, if it gets stable?
<karni> akiva-thinkpad: haha
<KasparSWE> baizon: I understand that future will be bright (some distant future), but compared to Elementary/Ozon guys, Ubuntu desktop looks outdated
<dsgsdgds> .
<jo-erlend> It would've been cool if you could connect two Ubuntu computers and transfer certain software to the other, like background services and stuff, in effect increasing the hardware capabilities themselves. So you could have a dock that would include more CPUs and RAM, in addition to storage, screens, etc.
<skay> mhall119: I'm having trouble hearing the questions, could you type in here to repeat the question that is being asked/answered?
<karni> jo-erlend: this needs hardware support and I believe one of the bigger companies is working on that (was it Intel? AMD? can't remember :( )
<scellow> keynote started ?
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: On the phone, are you more interested long term on implimenting BTRFS, F2FS, EXT4, or something else?
<akiva-thinkpad> scellow: yes
<jo-erlend> karni, not necessarily. We could have live migrated apps running on LXD, then communicate over network.
<Levan> QUESTION - Mark babe, will we get online app store for ubuntu phones, something like Google play? if yes when ??
<scellow> akiva-thinkpad: where can i see a live stream ?
<baizon> KasparSWE: i cant agree on that. Unity 7 is stable, what is important for many users (LTS). Unity Next is the next step in which you can chose it if you like to use it. I personally stick with unity 7 until 8 is "stable"
<ogra_> akiva-thinkpad, F2FS is surely something we'll look at
<akiva-thinkpad> scellow: http://ubuntuonair.com/
<ogra_> akiva-thinkpad, today everything is ext4
<scellow> akiva-thinkpad: thanks a lot
<taiebot> question: Are we going to see big names of apps coming to Ubuntu touch likes whats app, netflix, iplayer etc. If we cannot get them on the phone how is it going to reach mass market?
<jo-erlend> ogra_, I've been a little surprised btrfs isn't used.
<karni> jo-erlend: I meant accessing second machine resources from apps running on another. Sorry, I guess that didn't answer your question exactly :)
<akiva-thinkpad> ogra_: does btrfs, being a feature filesystem, have any features that ubuntu-touch would be interested in?
<ogra_> jo-erlend, we are bound to android kernel sources due to the binary drivers ...
<WhishkeyKing> Oh that question was already asked on community QnA
<jo-erlend> ogra_, ah! I didn't think about that.
<ogra_> some are still at 3.4 ... you dont really want to use btrfs on that
<jo-erlend> thanks.
<DX099> @mark, thanks for answering, but applications are a bit of a different ecosystem than vendor firmware. I'm only so much convinced by the open platform argument.
<WhishkeyKing> Libre-Office for Ubuntu Touch Triaged
<jo-erlend> ogra_, I knew there had to to be some reasonable explanation :)
<dcwilliams_VA> Do you see snappy eventually being used for package management and working in concert with LXD for cloud workloads?
<ogra_> jo-erlend, :)
<ogra_> dcwilliams_VA, you need to prefix with QUESTION to have it picked up
<karni> wow, that'd be huge
<jhodapp> indeed
<WhishkeyKing> dpm, running out of time for my question. now.
<justCarakas> QUESTION: what is your favourite click app ?
<shineyhawkz> What would be your view on game developers moving towards linux ?
<dholbach> please prefix your questions with QUESTION:
<d2kx> QUESTION: any forthcoming updates for Ubuntu Snappy on the Raspberry Pi 2? Huge opportunity, because popular platform + Raspbian leaves a lot to be desired
<Levan> QUESTION - since Ubuntu Brainstorm has been axed what is the new place to share ideas ?
<WhishkeyKing> Fact. Edge could happen !
<fagan> Levan: mailing lists :)
<mhall119> Levan: bzr :)
<jo-erlend> then you should contact me! I have an idea I think would be radically awesome and create some real buzz.
<sergiusens> mhall119: or git ;-)
<mhall119> yes, that too now
<pfsmorigo> QUESTION: What do you think about Wayland?
<dcwilliams_VA> QUESTION: Do you see snappy eventually being used for package management and working in concert with LXD for cloud workloads
<nerd7473> How do you feel about ubuntu 15.04 versus older versions that run upstart?
<WhishkeyKing> dpm, Is this QnA going to End at the top of the hour ?
<beuno> dcwilliams_VA, absolutely yes
<mhall119> "How do you feel" questions are pretty vague, can you be more specific?
<fagan> Juju still has to be my favorite name for a project
<Levan> thanks guys for the information
<skay> fagan: and mojo that does juju automation
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Can you grow a curly mustache for the next UOS?
<dpm> WhishkeyKing, please use the channel to ask the questions as everyone else, it makes it difficult to track questions in other places, thanks!
<WhishkeyKing> Ha Ha
<ogra_> akiva-thinkpad, +1
<dpm> there are lots of them!
<nerd7473> How has ubuntu 15.04 effected the Linux community do you think?
<WhishkeyKing> dpm .. ~I have .. 15 minutes ago. !!!!!!!!!! TWICE.
<merlijn_> yes, that makes sense :)
<Levan> QUESTION what is the best os, ofcourse second to windows 98 ?
<fagan> Levan: Windows ME obviously
<WhishkeyKing> Levan, Oh please leave it out.
<d2kx> thanks
<Snepai> Windows Vista*
<who_me> QUESTION: Will other projects be able to package and re-distribute the Ubuntu frameworks? Will the Ubuntu frameworks be snaps?
<Levan> fagan omg ofcourse you are correct. WhishkeyKing ???
<akiva-thinkpad> bad question
<akiva-thinkpad> desktop is being spent on so much
<AdamKlob> QUESTION: does this summit uses Ubuntu packaged software only? Can I just apt-get some software and do my own summit from my own room?
<akiva-thinkpad> its just that unity7 is not being worked on
<pinportal> When ubuntu will make a real change on unity design? It is the same since 2011...
<baizon> akiva-thinkpad: yeah why should it?
<rickspencer3> a lot of sessions on desktop starting tomorrow
<ogra_> akiva-thinkpad, and thats not really true either ... there is a lot of fixing work in unity7 still
<sergiusens> akiva-thinkpad: unity7 is being worked on
<akiva-thinkpad> well yah
<cameronwhiting> Darn, I'm 14 minutes behind and it seems I didn't label stuff right.
<WhishkeyKing> we're wasting time now.
<ogra_> ask the desktop team :)
<akiva-thinkpad> unity7 is still being worked on
<baizon> akiva-thinkpad: thats like saying, "why isnt microsoft wokring on windows xp?"
<akiva-thinkpad> but unity8 is receiving so much attention.
<dholbach> AdamKlob, you can get the source of summit.u.c by running      bzr branch lp:summit
<akiva-thinkpad> baizon: lol
<jo-erlend> pinportal, the old version that's currently used on Ubuntu Desktop won't be radically changed. The new version that's being worked on is in Ubuntu Desktop Next. That's where you'll find the innovation.
<fagan> Sad I cant hang around for sessions tomorrow since my tests are starting, just have 3 of them but still going to take up a load of time
<baizon> akiva-thinkpad: unity 7 is stable, and gets small fixes, the next thing is unity 8
<baizon> so why work on both?
<akiva-thinkpad> exactly
<jo-erlend> Nice to have that official.
<mhall119> damn 2048
<mkdev> I think it is great that there isn't radical change on UI.
<skay> haha
<akiva-thinkpad> I did not ask that. is there another akiva here?
<baizon> i hope unity 8 will be default on 16.04
<mhall119> nobody show him Machines vs. Machines
<justCarakas> I asked that :p
<d2kx> good answer. super excited about unity 8, but unity 7 "just works" at the moment and for those who have problems with unity8+mir, it is nice to be able to use the next LTS
<rickspencer3> ogra_, he needs your app!
<mhall119> there is a terminal!
<justCarakas> akiva-thinkpad:  it was me who asked that :p
<akiva-thinkpad> justCarakas: lol!
<ogra_> rickspencer3, yep !
<olli> noted!
<fagan> All I need is drivers for either Nvidia or AMD graphics so I can play my games
<rickspencer3> get that list! burn it down! ;)
<fagan> shout out to /r/linux_gaming
<pmcgowan> ogra_, fix it yet?
<baizon> fagan: then complain to nvdia and amd
<akiva-thinkpad> justCarakas: maybe dpm thinks were the same person
<zbenjamin> Hmm Qt is already working so Quassel should already do as IRC client
<ogra_> pmcgowan, for company accounts ? nope, will work on this week :)
<pmcgowan> thanks
<pinportal> Dont you think that Unity really needs a new design? It is the same since 2011...    --
<fagan> baizon: well AMD are already doing it, the new driver landed in 4.1 for their new cards
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin: well... they are using kde libs
<akiva-thinkpad> not exactly qt
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: no there is a pure Qt version
<baizon> fagan: yes the xorg-amdgpu
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: kde is optional
<WhishkeyKing> dpm, If my6 question isn't asked IQUIT
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin: oh :O
<justCarakas> akiva-thinkpad: that is driving the convergence story a bit too far IMHO
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: :D
<akiva-thinkpad> justCarakas: lol!
<akiva-thinkpad> popey was right! Canonical moved to rolling release!
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: you can get it from quassel-irc.org and compile the client with qt5
<baizon> very good
<ogra_> rollin rollin rollin ... rawhiiiide ...
<d2kx> snappy is love, snappy is life
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: no idea why whe have no qt5 version in the archives
<justCarakas> thanks for the correction :) dpm
<vila> ogra_: :-D
<baizon> thx :)
<mhall119> WhishkeyKing: dude, there are a lot of questions and you didn't ask it in the right place at first
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin: when I looked at it, I do actually remember the qt version.
<fagan> #everyonelovessnappy
<jo-erlend> akiva-thinkpad, there will be both a rolling version and a stable one.
<dsgsdgds> QUESTION: Nice image on wall :)
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: i think the kde parts are just for the osd notifications
<pblakez> i have all my infrastructure on debian, snappy is very enticing why would I go there rather than coreos
<jo-erlend> akiva-thinkpad, this is also explained in the Snappy documentation pages on developer.ubuntu.com.
<akiva-thinkpad> jo-erlend: thanks!
<akiva-thinkpad> yeah I've heard that volunteering and being paid can create weird community social problems
<jo-erlend> That's really sad. I completely support projects like Synergy, which releases free software but charges for binary packages. Packaging is a great candidate for generating income. So I'm in line with Free Software Foundation on that one. :)
<WhishkeyKing> thanks for the answer, Mark , cheers . WATCH THIS SPACE.
<akiva-thinkpad> :)
<skay> jo-erlend: yeah, I pay for synergy too and when I can I donate to some software foundations like software conservency too
<ogra_> but you need to leave the coffee you trunerd into code somewhere ... so pissing contests are totally valid !
<ogra_> (and the beer)
<baizon> i love systemd :)
<baizon> 2x faster boot and shutdown
<sergiusens> snappy uses systemd too, but it's fully abstracted ;-)
<akiva-thinkpad> I was very proud that ubuntu chose to support systemD
<scellow> QUESTION: Do you plan to make it easier for 'newbie' developpers to actually develop something for ubuntu, just like how M$ did with C# and .NET (WinForms, WPF)
<baizon> i saw the difference with green "OK" :D
<rickspencer3> thanks to sabdfl!
<taiebot> taiebot is exciting to see big apps coming to UT. would love to see BBC iplayer
<dholbach> thanks a lot Mark and dpm - thanks everyone!
<baizon> scellow: there are videos / howtos
<asac> thanks all! cu tomorrow!
<zyixc> Thanks
<fagan> thanks sabdfl
<karni> thank you, sabdfl
<ogra_> dpm, ubuntu has a ceo ?
<ogra_> :P
<scellow> baizon: there are not, it's actually a pain to create something
<rsalveti> thanks! :-)
<ogra_> thanks sabdfl
<fagan> Have a good week guys :D
<mhall119> thanks sabfl!
<baizon> scellow: well i did create an app within 24h xD
<who_me> Thanks guys
<pitti> thanks!
<taiebot> buy
<baizon> you just need python :)
<kissiel> thanks!
<skay> o/
<taiebot> bye
<balloons> thanks!
<scellow> You are not a newbie then
<taiebot> sorry
<d2kx> bye, senpai mark!
<WhishkeyKing> BYE o/
<jibel> Thanks!
<mhall119> thanks dpm for hosting and fielding the questions
<baizon> gg, thx for the stream
<jonmelamut> thanks all
<akiva-thinkpad> thanks bye!
<Snepai> gg wp
<scellow> you did not asked my question..
<dpm> thanks everyone!
<skay> scellow: they ran out of time. are you familiar with the work of #openhatch?
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons: any chance you can push my demo back to the last day? I thought I was presenting on the 7th?
<nhaines> dpm: thank you.  :)
<scellow> skay: No, what it is ?
<dpm> thank you everyone! o/
<skay> scellow: it is an organization that tries to make it easy for new people to find projects to contribute to, and also it has guidelines for project maintainers to make their projects easy for new people to contribute to
<skay> scellow: http://openhatch.org/
<skay> scellow: I've volunteered to help with some http://campus.openhatch.org/ events and met some of hte organizers
<sabdfl> hello all
<sabdfl> thanks for your questions
<akiva-thinkpad> nice name ~
<skay> scellow: http://opensource-events.com/ has advice for making projects ready for new contributors
<akiva-thinkpad> sabdfl: = MS
<skay> I wonder how Canonical decides which orgs to pay back to. he mentioned mozilla for firefox. I wonder if they do anything with the PSF?
<akiva-thinkpad> skay: who is the psf?
<skay> akiva-thinkpad: Python Software Foundation
<sabdfl> where we can attribute income to a specific project, we do
<scellow> skay: Oh i see, but that's not what i asked
<akiva-thinkpad> sabdfl: For the phone, are you interested in BTRFS or F2FS? Can you give any reasons why?
<skay> sabdfl: I'm not certain if the PSF is a fiscal sponsor for some projects. I am familiar with NumFocus, which is a fiscal sponsor for some projects I use, like scipy, ipython, etc.
<skay> I guess it would be tricky to find the sponsor of some open source projects... hence my curiosity about umbrella types of orgs like the PSF and others
<akiva-thinkpad> I wonder if the PSF regrets how they managed python3
<akiva-thinkpad> intentionally breaking backwards compatability... seems dubious.
<skay> akiva-thinkpad: there are ways to write code that can work in either mainline
<skay> I think they got better at helping people with advice for that than they did at the start
<akiva-thinkpad> skay: they intentionally broke print though ~
<mkdev> I got feeling that Ubuntu is moving more and more continuously changeing platform. I don't mind that but I like that there is some interfaces that guaranteed to keep stable in long term.
<akiva-thinkpad> skay: actually one thing I am surprised about, is since learning some qt, I find myself doing more quick scripting in c++ now than in python.
<skay> akiva-thinkpad: oh that is really interesting. could you tell me more?
<akiva-thinkpad> skay: QString is awesome
<skay> akiva-thinkpad: and do you have a repl for c++ ?
<akiva-thinkpad> skay: QSTringlist is also awesome
<akiva-thinkpad> skay: repl?
 * akiva-thinkpad learns something new
<skay> akiva-thinkpad: read eval print loop, something that gives you a prompt?
<akiva-thinkpad> skay: yah with QMessage, you can do stuff like that.
<akiva-thinkpad> or is it QDialogue... hmmmm
<akiva-thinkpad> I can't remember the specific class
<skay> akiva-thinkpad: I am not a c++ programmer so I don't know much and didn't realize you could do script-like things with it
<mkdev> ..this continuous updating of the software is crazy.
<akiva-thinkpad> skay: with Qt
<akiva-thinkpad> skay: with just std, I would not advise it.
<akiva-thinkpad> Qt though just does strings and stringlists beautifully.
<skay> so, I wasn't sure how to ask this question during the q&a but maybe if I talk it out a snappy person could help
<akiva-thinkpad> skay: the other thing I find is that c++ is actually easier to read as a script than python, just given that every function has its return type stated at the beginning.
<akiva-thinkpad> skay: #ubuntu-snappy maybe?
<ogra_> only #snappy
<akiva-thinkpad> ah
<ogra_> (not #ubuntu- )
<akiva-thinkpad> ogra_: what about #ubuntu-packaging?
<ogra_> does that exist ?
<skay> there is this idea of reproducible research and different approaches, and some of hte people I know who work on a vm environment for projects look to have reproducible builds, versioned, etc. so they were wondering if it would be good to switch to snappy, ultimately
 * ogra_ never heard of it :) 
<akiva-thinkpad> ogra_: yes, its pretty full actually
<skay> looks like #snappy is it
<akiva-thinkpad> skay: have you tried picking up the ubuntu-sdk? Qt and QML is a lot of fun. You can also use Golang if that is your forte
<ogra_> or just inline javascript
<akiva-thinkpad> heh
<ogra_> for 90% of what a phone app needs that is enough ...
<Pici> fyi, I need to reconfigure some things so that the bot knows what to do, so I'll be swapping this channel with #ubuntu-uos-plenary in about 10 minutes.  Apologies in advance for the turbulence
<skay> akiva-thinkpad: I haven't. I'm usually focused on web services or automation, and for free time I want to work with beaglebone stuff to talk to web services (we have an rfid entry system at my hackerspace that works with a sensor hooked up to a beaglebone that talks to a webservice to know if the person is a member)
<akiva-thinkpad> skay: oh neat
<ogra_> that would manke a wonderful snap package :)
<skay> it would be cool
<skay> and I want to add nfc to it, so I ordered some readers that should come today
<skay> the web side of it is https://github.com/hef/ps1auth the other side of it is in golang
<skay> https://github.com/loansindi/ps1rfid
<skay> working on the board is soaking up my freetime so I haven't worked on it yet. argargarg
<skay> volunteering is complicated
<skay> on non-floss things too
<Pici> FYI I'm going to be clearing out this channel, it is being replaced with #ubuntu-uos-plenary. (you were forwarded to #ubuntu-UDS-plenary wheny you joined).
<Pici> Sorry for the turbulence.
<Pici> clear #ubuntu-uds-plenary USERS Please join #ubuntu-uos-plenary
